# Bleeding in Early Pregnancy



## angharad71 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi,

I'm so worried. I had a BFP on Monday (and every day since) after IVF whn they put two embryos back on the 18th Jan. I'm worried because for the past week I've had bright red or pink spotting. It disappears over night and then in the day is there when I wipe and sometimes a bit more. I'm also having cramping pains which come and go. When they come they are really sore and feel just like moderate period pains.

I'm trying to take it easy which helps a bit, but have had two m/c in the past and am so very worried that this is another on the way.

A x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry too much just yet, it may be a bit of implantation bleeding.  If it carries on over the next few days, ring your clinic or your gp and they may be able to arrange for your HCG to be checked,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## angharad71 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks I will do. I asked for a HCG test when I had my positive,but they advised to retest yesterday which was positive. I'll see how the weekend goes and perhaps retest Monday too. I'd just like it to stop so I can chill out.

Thanks for the advice-it is much appreciated

Ax


----------



## angharad71 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi,

Just to let you know no bleeding or spotting for 5 days now and still testing positive. Thanks for your advice emiliycaitlin.

A x


----------

